# Well, you can just throw out all your expensive L glass now. (Ok, not really...)



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 12, 2018)

But maybe someday. 

http://www.sciencealert.com/single-metalens-brings-all-rainbow-colours-into-single-point-focus


----------



## SkynetTX (Jan 12, 2018)

Interesting article but as it said it will take some time yet until the traditional camera lenses can be replaced with a metalens. It's good they managed to focus all colors of light into a single point but they also have to deal with large and high resolution sensors and diffraction – that is another big problem in photography – as well. So, for a few years from now we surely can keep our lenses regardless if they are "L" quality or kit lenses.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 12, 2018)

... not to forget translucency, contrast, color quality, etc. 

But an interesting concept. 
Lookig forward to see some macroscopic prototype results. 
Right now they are still far away from that, if I understand that article right.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sandimacro (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi there!
Interesting article.
When they say a long way off yet before it can be implemented to lenses for cameras, well seeing as this is still in prototype stage, I just wonder just how far off they mean?!!
(I'm a newbie, just joined, so new to this forum)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 27, 2018)

I think that the concept was announced some years ago, its likely time to apply for another zillion in research dollars, so press releases are going out. Harvard did that for Black Silicone and milked research money for over 10 years before selling the patents.

http://projects.iq.harvard.edu/files/muri_metasurfaces/files/wintz_holographic_metalens.pdf


----------



## mariuspavel (Jan 27, 2018)

Canon system is the best system so far + Canon color science... so no way


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 27, 2018)

Great to know my 20th century style glass might become novelty items one day. They'll outlive me.


----------



## zim (Jan 27, 2018)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Great to know my 20th century style glass might become novelty items one day. They'll outlive me.



That's what I thought about my FDs ;D


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 28, 2018)

This is just an advanced DO lens.
There's no way Canon isn't already aware of it, and they're probably developing something similar.


----------



## Ozarker (Jan 29, 2018)

zim said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Great to know my 20th century style glass might become novelty items one day. They'll outlive me.
> ...



Believe it or not, those FDs are sought after. I'm always looking for them. Love that inexpensive old glass adapted to a dslr.  I'll take your FD glass.


----------

